# Теория миофасциального синдрома - истина где-то рядом? Ваше отношение?



## Анастасия П. (2 Ноя 2019)

Хочу разобраться в физиологии ... многое нелогично..

Хотелось бы чтобы доктора обсудили эту тему...может правда все проще, чем мы думаем, нет сдавления корешков “гелем», нет никакого восполения - ведь это только гипотетические предположения. Нет гистологических данных и тд...где физиологические  и инструментальные доказательства кроме утолщенного корешка в районе муфты нерва на МРТ? Лейкоцитоз  как признак воспаления? Неубедительно, может зря мы вредные таблетки пьем снимая недоказанное воспаление в районе корешка?
 И тд


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Ноя 2019)

Вы путаете гнойное воспаление и посттравматическое.

*Посттравматическое воспаление мягких тканей и опорно-двигательного аппарата*
Зубеев П.С., Верещагин Н.А., Кудыкин М.Н.


В клинической практике врачей любой специальности травма мягких тканей и опорно-двигательного аппарата занимает важное место. Наибольший уровень этого вида травм отмечается у мужчин в возрасте 20–50 лет, а у женщин – 30–59 лет, причем во всех возрастных группах данный показатель значительно выше у мужчин. По характеру повреждений около 50% травм – это вывихи, растяжения капсульно-связочного аппарата, травмы мышц и сухожилий, переломы костей верхних и нижних конечностей. Известно, что на любую травму организм отвечает неспецифической воспалительной реакцией – реактивным воспалением, которая является адаптационной и защитной реакцией и клинически проявляется болью, отеком и нарушением функции поврежденной области.
В лечении пациентов с повреждениями опорно-двигательной системы важной задачей является достижение быстрого и стойкого анальгетического эффекта, особенно в раннем посттравматическом или постоперационном периодах. Для решения этой задачи применяются нестероидные противовоспалительные препараты (НПВП), которые обладают как противовоспалительным, так и анальгетическим действием.
Как известно, действие НПВП основано, прежде всего, на ингибиции циклооксигеназ – ЦОГ-1 и ЦОГ-2. В современной фармакологии принято выделять селективные ингибиторы ЦОГ-1 и неселективные ингибиторы ЦОГ-1 и ЦОГ-2, преимущественно селективные ингибиторы ЦОГ-2 и высокоселективные ингибиторы ЦОГ-2 [1].
Позитивный лечебный эффект НПВП связан с подавлением активности ЦОГ-2 (циклооксигеназа 2-го типа). Этот фермент, участвующий в каскаде распада поврежденных при травме и других поражениях клеточных мембран, отвечает за выделение провоспалительных простагландинов и других медиатороввоспаления не только в суставах, но и в других органах и тканях, в первую очередь в стенках сосудов.
Выбор конкретного препарата определяется двумя основными параметрами: эффективностью и безопасностью [2, 3]. Длительное применение НПВП создает опасность целого ряда нежелательных реакций, основной из которых является их ульцерогенное действие. Чем более селективен препарат в отношении ЦОГ-2, тем менее выражен этот эффект, однако в то же время уменьшается анальгетическое действие препарата. У неселективных ингибиторов ЦОГ-1 и ЦОГ-2, наоборот, повышается риск нежелательных реакций со стороны желудочно-кишечного тракта (ЖКТ), но усиливается противовоспалительное и обезболивающее действие [1]. При необходимости проведения длительного курса лечения предпочтение обычно отдают селективным ингибиторам ЦОГ-2 [4].
Принципиальным моментом, который следует учитывать при выборе НПВП, считается скорость достижения клинического эффекта. Особое значение этот параметр имеет при купировании острых болевых синдромов, например травматического генеза. Известно, что НПВП с хорошей биодоступностью, максимально быстро создающие высокую пиковую концентрацию в крови, являются наиболее эффективными средствами для ургентного обезболивания. Быстрое развитие обезболивающего эффекта определяет необходимость их применения у пациентов с травмой и воспалением мягких тканей и опорно-двигательного аппарата. Однако большинство НПВП являются неселективными, что вызывает большое количество побочных эффектов и значительно снижает возможность использования лекарственных препаратов.
Преимущества селективных ингибиторов ЦОГ-2 в терапии болевых синдромов, в т.ч. при травме и в послеоперационном периоде, хорошо известны [5]:
1. Достоверное уменьшение частоты развития нежелательных явлений со стороны ЖКТ, почек, печени.
2. Отсутствие негативного влияния на синтез основных компонентов матрикса суставного хряща в отличие от неселективных НПВП.
3. Возможность длительного применения при заболеваниях и травмах суставов и пролонгация противовоспалительной терапии при необходимости (упорный синовит и др.).
Препаратом, обладающим указанными выше свойствами, является нимесулид. Ключевое значение имеет его высокая биодоступность – уже через 30 мин. после перорального приема достигается значимая концентрация препарата в крови, составляющая не менее 25% от максимальной. Полный обезболивающий и противовоспалительный эффект нимесулида отмечается через 1–3 ч после приема [6–8].
После перорального применения у здоровых добровольцев нимесулид (таблетка 100 мг) быстро всасывается и распределяется. Максимальная концентрация (Cmax) составляет от 2,86 до 6,50 мг/л, время до достижения максимальной концентрации (tmax) – 1,22–2,75 ч после применения. Средний период полувыведения – от 1,80 до 4,73 ч. Стабильный уровень концентрации достигается в течение 24–48 ч при ежедневном пероральном или ректальном приеме 2 р./сут. [9]. При клиническом использовании НПВП в течение длительного времени у пожилых пациентов, которые обладают повышенной чувствительностью к этим препаратам, довольно часто наблюдаются побочные эффекты [10]. Безопасной альтернативой в таких ситуациях является применение местных НПВП, что приводит к уменьшению системных побочных явлений.
Проведенное группой авторов исследование эффективности местного применения нимесулида показало, что данное лекарственное средство проникает трансдермально и достигает биофазы (синовиальной жидкости) в достаточной для производства его главной фармакологической активности (ингибирование ЦОГ) концентрации и, следовательно, оказывает положительное клиническое воздействие на болевой синдром, тугоподвижность суставов и адекватное функционирование пораженного органа [11]. Следует отметить, что степень проникновения препарата и скорость достижения биофазы зависят от его липофильности и увлажнения рогового слоя эпидермиса, а также от состояния барьерной функции кожи [12]. Клинический эффект данных средств определяется концентрацией действующего вещества, оптимальной терапевтической дозой, обеспечивающей анальгетический и противовоспалительный эффекты. Гели по сравнению с мазями являются более перспективной лекарственной формой, т.к. имеют рН, близкий к рН кожи, не закупоривают ее поры, быстро и равномерно распределяются. При их использовании создается высокая концентрация действующего вещества в периартикулярных тканях, а в кровоток препарат поступает в минимальной концентрации, не вызывающей каких-либо системных нежелательных реакций [13].
Клиническая эффективность топических средств при различных заболеваниях опорно-двигательного аппарата, включая травмы мягких тканей, суставов и связочного аппарата, была изучена в ряде исследований. Согласно полученным данным, в случае острой фазы артрита (первые 18 ч), как и в случае хронической фазы артрита (14 дней), гель нимесулид оказался эффективнее, чем гели диклофенак и пироксикам [14]. Применение нимесулида показало быстрое наступление лечебного эффекта. Авторами был сделан вывод, что хороший анальгетический эффект геля, содержащего нимесулид, позволяет применять препарат локально, что может быть более безопасным и эффективным методом лечения, чем назначение внутрь или ректально [15].
Основанием для проведения открытого сравнительного исследования геля диклофенак и геля нимесулид при РА послужил дискутируемый в литературе вопрос о выраженности анальгетического эффекта неселективных и селективных по отношению к ЦОГ-2 НПВП [16]. В результате оказалось, что анальгезирующий эффект обоих препаратов сопоставим. Выраженность боли в исследуемом коленном суставе достоверно уменьшалась как при ходьбе по ровной местности, так и при подъеме/спуске по лестнице в обеих группах. Скорость наступления эффекта была различной, в среднем составляла 30 мин., длительность аналгезии сохранялась от 4 до 6 ч, что свидетельствует о необходимости трехразового нанесения геля на пораженный сустав в течение суток. Эффект локальной терапии оценили как хороший 37,9% больных, применявших гель нимесулид, и 33,3% лечившихся гелем диклофенак, как удовлетворительный – 48,3 и 50% соответственно. Не отметили эффекта трое больных, получавших нимесулид, и пятеро – диклофенак. Переносимость гелевых форм была хорошей, побочных реакций (местных и системных) авторами не отмечено.
Согласно результатам метаанализа 86 рандомизированных клинических испытаний, в которых НПВП для местного применения сравнивались с плацебо, другими НПВП для местного использования или НПВП для перорального приема, локальные НПВП значимо превосходят плацебо по эффективности [13]. В этот обзор были включены исследования, в которых боль являлась клиническим исходом при острых (травма мягких тканей, растяжения и вывихи) или хронических заболеваниях (остеоартрит и ревматизм). Было показано, что при острых болях местное лечение эффективнее плацебо уже на 1-й нед., при хронических – через 2 нед. терапии. Нежелательные явления – как местные (3,6%), так и системные (0,5%) – встречались редко и были сопоставимы с плацебо. Согласно полученным данным, местное применение НПВП достоверно эффективнее плацебо, а число локальных (6%) и системных (3%) нежелательных явлений и количество больных, прервавших лечение из-за побочных реакций, было сопоставимым с числом больных, получавших наружно НПВП, и на фоне лечения плацебо [17].
В результате проведения оценки качества лечения больных остеоартрозом методом анкетирования исследователи выявили, что больные выполняют рекомендации врача главным образом в части проведения симптоматической терапии и широко используют местное лечение НПВП [18].
В некоторых ситуациях использование местных топических средств либо невозможно, либо не дает достаточного анальгезирующего эффекта, например при травме позвоночника и значительно выраженном болевом синдроме. В таких случаях необходимо и вполне оправданно использование пероральных анальгетиков, содержащих нимесулид. Так, исследование итальянских авторов показало высокую эффективность нимесулида у больных с переломом позвоночника на фоне остеопороза [19].
Применение пероральных форм нимесулида показало высокую клиническую эффективность и при острой патологии плечевого сустава [20]. Так, авторами в ходе двойного слепого плацебо-контролируемого исследования при сравнительной оценке эффективности обезболивания во время острого воспаления плечевого сустава установлено, что анальгезирующая способность нимесулида в дозе 100 мг значительно превосходит таковую диклофенака в дозе 75 мг при сравнимой безопасности применения. Аналогичные результаты были получены и в другом исследовании [21], в ходе которого проведена сравнительная оценка эффективности диклофенака и нимесулида при острой патологии плечевого пояса.
Хорошую эффективность и переносимость нимесулида у больных травматологического профиля зафиксировало исследование, проведенное группой итальянских исследователей среди детей с острой травмой в возрасте от 7 до 14 лет. В результате исследования обезболивающего потенциала нимесулида у этой категории больных установлено, что данный препарат обладает высокой анальгезирующей активностью, сравнимой с эффективностью наркотических анальгетиков, но при этом его использование не приводит к росту числа побочных эффектов от проводимой терапии [22].
Одной из самых частых причин обращения за медицинской помощью является спортивная травма, которая не сопровождается нарушением целостности костных структур, не требует оперативного лечения и длительной иммобилизации, но при этом ее наличие ухудшает качество жизни человека и требует обезболивания и эффективного купирования симптомов, таких как боль, отек и ограничение движений в конечности. При проведении мультицентрового исследования эффективности и безопасности лечения так называемых малых спортивных повреждений установлены эффективность и преимущества применения нимесулида у данных больных. Так, применение пероральной формы нимесулида в дозе 300 мг/сут. позволило полностью купировать симптомы повреждения и вернуться к привычной спортивной активности всем больным, получавшим лечение, при этом не зафиксировано побочных эффектов исследуемого препарата [23].
Заключение
Обзор современной литературы показал, что проведение лечебных мероприятий с включением в состав комплексной терапии НПВП, содержащих нимесулид, оказывается эффективным для различной патологии, в т.ч. и при травме мягких тканей и опорно-двигательного аппарата. В совокупности представленные данные свидетельствуют о хорошей переносимости и отсутствии системных нежелательных реакций, свойственных НПВП, при сравнительно высокой эффективности лечения.

Литература
1. Клиническая фармакология нестероидных противовоспалительных средств / под ред. Ю.Д. Игнатова, В.Г. Кукеса, В.И. Мазурова. М.: ГЭОТАР-Медиа, 2010. 576 с.
2. Насонов Е.Л. Нестероидные противовоспалительные препараты (Перспективы применения в медицине). М.: Анко, 2000.
3. Steinmeyer J. Pharmacological basis for the therapy of pain and inflammation with nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs // Arthritis Res. 2000. Vol. 2 (5). Р. 379–385.
4. Moore R., Barden A., Barden J. Systematic review of dexketoprofen in acute and chronic pain BMC // Clin Pharmacol. 2008.
5. Боль (практическое руководство для врачей) / под ред. Н.Н. Яхно, М.Л. Кукушкина. М., 2012. 512 с.
6. Насонов Е.Л. Эффективность и переносимость нестероидного противовоспалительного препарата. Нимесулид: новые данные // РМЖ. 2001. № 15. С. 6–8.
7. Rainsford K. Current status of the therapeutic uses and actions of the preferential cyclo-oxygenase-2 NSAID, nimesulide // Inflammopharmacology. 2006. Vol. 14 (3–4). Р. 120–137.
8. Bennett A. Nimesulide a well established cyclooxygenase-2 inhibitor with many other pharmacological properties relevant to inflammatory diseases. In: Therapeutic Roles of Selective COX-2 Inhibitors. Editors Vein J.R., Botting R.M. William Harvey Press, 2001. Р. 524–540.
9. Bernareggi A. Clinical pharmacokinetics of nimesulide // Clin Pharamacokinetic. 1998. Vol. 35. Р. 247–274.
10. Ruoff G.E. Challenges of managing chronic pain in the elderly // Semin Arthritis Rheum. 2001. Vol. 32 (Suppl 1). Р. 43–50.
11. Erdogan F., Ergun H., Gokay N.S. et al. The diffusion of nimesulide gel into synovial fluid: a comparison between administration routes // International Journal of Clinical Pharmacology and Therapeutics. 2006. Vol. 44. № 6. Р. 270–275.
12. Хитров Н.А., Цурко В.В., Семочкина Е.Н. Локальная терапия остеоартроза // Лечащий врач. 2002. Vol. 3. Р. 48–55.
13. Moore R.A., Tramer M.R., Carall D. et al. Quantative systemic review of topically applied NSAID–s // Brit. Med. J. 1998. Vol. 316. Р. 333–338.
14. Gupta S.K., Prakash J., Awor L. et al. Anti-inflammatory activity of topical nimesulide gel in various experimental models // Inflamm Res. 1996. Vol. 45 (12). Р. 590–592.
15. Sengupta S., Velpandian T., Kabir S.R. et al. Analgesic efficacy and pharmacokinetics of topical nimesulide gel in healthy human volunteers: double-blind comparison with piroxicam, diclofenac and placebo // Eur J Clin Pharmacol. 1998. Vol. 54 (7). Р. 541–547.
16. Балабанова Р.М., Федина Т.П., Запрягаева М.Е. и соавт. Эффективность геля Найз (нимесулид) в качестве аддитивной терапии у больных ревматоидным артритом // РМЖ. 2008. № 16 (10). С. 684–687.
17. Mason L., Moore R.A., Derry S., Edwards J.E., McQuay H.J. Systematic review of topical for the treatment of chronic pain // BMJ. 2004. Vol. 328. Р. 991–994.
18. Замятина Е.А., Багирова Г.Г. Как лечатся больные остеоартрозом? Тезисы II Всероссийского конгресса ревматологов России. 2011. 27. № 98.
19. Rossini M., Bertoldo F., Lovato R., Bortolotti R., Gatti D., Adami S. Use of nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs in patients with vertebral osteoporotic fractures // Reumatismo. 2002 Oct-Dec. Vol. 54 (4). Р. 340–343.
20. Wober W. Comparative efficacy and safety of nimesulide and diclofenac in patients with acute shoulder, and a meta-analysis of controlled studies with nimesulide // Rheumatology (Oxford). 1999 May. Vol. 38 (Suppl 1). Р. 33–38.
21. Wober W., Rahlfs V.W., Buchl N., Grassle A., Macciocchi A. Comparative efficacy and safety of the non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs nimesulide and diclofenac in patients with acute subdeltoid bursitis and bicipital tendinitis // Int J Clin Pract. 1998 Apr-May. Vol. 52 (3). Р. 169–175.
22. Facchini R., Selva G., Peretti G. Tolerability of nimesulide and ketoprofen in paediatric patients with traumatic or surgical fractures // Drugs. 1993. Vol. 46 (Suppl 1). Р. 238–241.
23. Calligaris A., Scaricabarozzi I., Vecchiet L. A multicentre double-blind investigation comparing nimesulide and naproxen in the treatment of minor sport injuries // Drugs. 1993. Vol. 46 (Suppl 1). Р. 187–190.


----------



## Анастасия П. (3 Ноя 2019)

Нет, конечно, я не путаю. Скорее это аутоимунное воспаление...
Кстати, нашла статью, интересную : год назад Вы с врачами дискутировали по этому поводу.
Однако, этап воспаления - гипотетичный все равно...


----------

